# Nymphs have arrived!



## Larry (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought 4 egg cases from a local nursery here in Austin, Texas. The first one hatched today, and I made a frantic trip to Zookeeper, where I was sold a bag with 100 pinhead crickets. I haven't noticed anybody eating yet.

By the way, my name is Larry, and I'm new here. Raised mantinds as a kid, now I'm an old-timer and wanting them in my life again. If you have any advice, or ideas, or stuff to sell, contact me!

[email protected]


----------



## ismart (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome from florida.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Larry, and welcome to the forum.  I'm glad you've re-connected with mantises, and I hope they bring you much enjoyment! You'll find lots of helpful information and people on the forum.  The best to you...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol: Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!

If u can get some fruit flies they will eat them. The pinhead may be to big for them, but the chinese will come around, the religiosa are a bit smaller mantis and may be afraid, but some will go for them. the biggest thing is they are just hatched and need really warm distilled if u can get it or set water out to let any clorine escape and mist them a couple times a day with a fine mist so they can drink. In a day or two they will then be ready to eat, they are not ready the first full day and a half at least.


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome. Ditto on the fruit flies.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 18, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> In a day or two they will then be ready to eat


But don't count of it being a very filling meal.


----------

